# Everglades Flamingo report, 31 July



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

We've been down at Flamingo day after day these past two weeks, working the coast from Cape Sable up to Lostman's River. Like the weather, the fishing's been hot most days (so, unfortunately have the mosquitoes...). I'll keep this report mostly brief and let the pictures do the talking...









More than a few very nice gag grouper now in and around rivers... Most are striking jig and worm combinations on fairly light gear. This 27" fish was released to fight again by Dave Menton, a local angler making the transition from bass fishing to the salt.

















Lots of these now... all on small lures or pinfish... local angler Walter Ceballos, with his grandson Clint.









14 year old Clint with his first snook - it weighed right at 10 lbs and was released very carefully.









This small lemon shark absolutely did not want to give the hook back, young Clint again... thanks to Capt Jan Lemieux and his angler for the action shot...

My last day on the water was last Friday, tarpon fishing with skilled fly angler Joe Huggard from Luxembourg... He jumped two fish from 70 to 80lbs, bringing one to the boat so quickly I didn't have the time to get the camera in position. The really good news about the tarpon is that the first of many large schools of fish are in and feeding along the coast. The giant tarpon action, when the weather co-operates will just get better and better for the next two and a half months. They've spawned and now returned to feed up for the coming winter.... Tarpon heaven when the conditions are right. These fish are hungry and not at all fussy, they'll even bite the fly so close to the skiff that you get a shower along with the bite....


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report as always Capt! 

Cheers


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Sure looks and sounds like a good time, excluding the mosquitos.


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice report! The mosquitoes have been relentless. I had to stop by Chokoloskee and between the time I got out of my car, walked inside and got back in my car I mustve gotten hit 100 times.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

the only good news about the skeeters is that they love trees, bushes and such. Once you get away from the dock you'll be pretty much bug free if you stay away from trees. Of course the trees are where all the reds and snook are... Makes tarpon fishing very attractive....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Skeeters may love trees and bushes, but if there's no wind they'll be out on the open water also.
I've spent mornings on Oxfoot and Schooner Banks, miles from the nearest land,
and still be swatting and cussing. Bloody biting bugs are walking on water,
literally, you can see 'em perched on the surface. As you pole through 'em
they swarm up around you and make it miserable.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great report!


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks for the good report Capt. I think with the skeeter situation Mikey and I will stick to Biscayne for awhile.


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

Most likely youre seeing the salt marsh breeders laying eggs or groups of pupae emerging from their skins. Aedes taeniorhynchus are the small black relentless little bas*****. Ochlerotatus sollicitans are a bit larger than the taeniorhynchus, a lighter brownish color, and relentless, but the taens def top the list. Ive been on Guana lake treating coves with boils of larvae and pupae with literally millions and millions of mosquitoes emerging. I worked for St Johns County Mosquito control, sorry to hijack just an interesting topic.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Can't comment as to the type of skeeter, but these out on the open water weren't hatching.
Just standing on the surface tension, drifting with the tide.
I've had the same thing happen snorkeling down in the Keys.
Couldn't stay in the boat due to the swarms on a glass calm August morning.
Break the surface, with a lobster in the net, and at eye level
as far as you could see, there'd be all those little bloodsuckers standing/floating there, waiting.
Even had it happen out in the Gulfstream on dead calm days.
Where do you think the term "mosquito fleet" came from.  

                                        [smiley=happy.gif]


----------



## barnicalle_bill (Jul 1, 2011)

Yess siir. The skeeters being out on the reefs is true, esp here in Key Largo. Great pics


----------



## barnicalle_bill (Jul 1, 2011)

Yess siir. The skeeters being out on the reefs is true, esp here in Key Largo. Great pics


----------



## fiveheed (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey Capt. Bob! This is Charles, Capt. Jan's buddy, glad you could use the photo, it was a pleasure meeting you and I can't wait to get my two boys out with you sometime in the near future!!

Charles


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks Charles, your photos were first rate. Guys like me see things they wish they could capture - but seldom do...


----------

